#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya International Balloon Fiesta announcement.

## dirtydog

*        Pattaya International Balloon Fiesta announcement.*


       On Monday, Khun Itipon, the Mayor of Pattaya, chaired a press conference at Pattaya City Hall to formally announce the upcoming 2nd Pattaya International Balloon Fiesta which will take place between 27th and 30th November at the Tamasat University Pattaya Campus. 

30 Balloons from around the World will participate in the event which has been organized by the Sport Flying Association of Thailand. 

The 4 day event will also feature a Balloon Competition. 

For further information on this exciting event you can log on to their website Pattaya International Balloon Festival or call the Pattaya City Call Center on 1337.

 



Pattaya One news

----------

